# Nabba Scotland 2013



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Was anyone else at the show last night. Good show and some real quality. Pity about the idiots in the crowd fighting.

I thought Willie Thomson was unlucky not to take overall and the lad that won the juniors was in unbelievable shape!!

Have to empathise with the lad in class 3 Zana Mohammed (clearly not happy with the call outs) I think he was called, immense physique and I think its a joke he never placed top 3 tbh. Very difficult class though with Willie Thompson and Brian Soutar in there too.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah that Junior made a huge improvement from last year at UKBFF in Paisley.

Was a great show apart from those idiots fighting.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah thought same about zana too , bad decision .. had great mass. Sure he walked off stage

Do you know what the fight was over ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Not sure if it was NABBA scot, but if so, Ryan lewis, a member on here took 2nd place in Juniors and has a brits invite!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah Ryan Lewis took second place in the juniors against the same guy that beat him last week at the MuscleExcess show. I can't remember the junior winners name but he has a stacking physique and tons of potential.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

any pics anywhere ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Ally1981 said:


> Yeah thought same about zana too , bad decision .. had great mass. Sure he walked off stage
> 
> Do you know what the fight was over ?


 Not sure. A lad I know Gav was right in there splitting them up so will try to find out from him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> Yeah Ryan Lewis took second place in the juniors against the same guy that beat him last week at the MuscleExcess show. I can't remember the junior winners name but he has a stacking physique and tons of potential.


 Just googled it. The young lad was Ben Warner. A lot of mass and great conditioning. Def has a lot of potential. Crazy set of abs on him.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Just googled it. The young lad was Brian Warner. A lot of mass and great conditioning. Def has a lot of potential. Crazy set of abs on him.


Ben Warner, pictures on Nabba scottish 2012 juniors

He managed to get sponsorship from Musclexcess after their show last week in lochgelly.well deserved !!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

On this topic massive congrats to michelle off here who won miss scotland!


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> On this topic massive congrats to michelle off here who won miss scotland!


Yeah she done really well. Outshone the rest of them.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Was there some drunk d1ckheads there yesterday or something?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Was there some drunk d1ckheads there yesterday or something?


Yup... a little bit of a punch up.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ally1981 said:


> Yeah she done really well. Outshone the rest of them.


Specially with the glutes!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup... a little bit of a punch up.


Why?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Why?


Ah dunno. I skim read through that part of the write up on another forum. Someone knocked something over and it escalated etc etc


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Specially with the glutes!


Yeah totally agree with you there.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah dunno. I skim read through that part of the write up on another forum. Someone knocked something over and it escalated etc etc


Im sure someone spilt a drink over the guy as the he walked by me with wet patch on his shirt.

Police were taking statements when I was leaving


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Michelle Morris won her class and Amber Colquhon(spelling?) came 2nd. Toned I think. Both part of Weeman and Rabs team. So is Ryan Lewis for the matter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Michelle deserved to win and she looked cracking. Couple of young guys were standing a couple of metres from her in the lobby at the interval and the two of them were well excited, u could just see them looking at each other and nursing a semi pmsl.

One girl said one of the guys hit her too. Think it was a lot of fuss over something daft tbh.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Someone was taking pics of a family member on stage. A drunk women pushed past to get more drink. Upon returning spilled drink on the guy taking pics. His reaction was to stand up and hit her. Not intentionally from what I read, just a reaction.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

was it held in paisley?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Heard the nabba scot was good.

Our Northern ireland nabba is on next week and im fuming its been sold out a month before hand

I was so looking forward to going and supporting our Phil Graham from my local Rockpit gym which im proud to be part of.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The show was ok, dragged on a fair bit in the evening.

Big Craig and the Junior winner were the standouts for me, though the girl Michelle was good too.

Andy Napier did well to get 3rd in class 3, the lad that came 4th although being big up top, his legs were poor and that's why he came 4th, showed no class though in storming off stage.


----------



## mags (Oct 2, 2011)

must say i enjoyed the show once great expierence for me coming second in miss train the class i didnt want to be in roll on till the paisley ukbff xx


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Why?


Because Scotland.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

mags said:


> must say i enjoyed the show once great expierence for me coming second in miss train the class i didnt want to be in roll on till the paisley ukbff xx


Well done on placing second  yeah 3 weeks tomorow till Paisley


----------

